# prodac fondo vivo



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

LOL, I had problems finding any info on this in English!

It appears to be a fracted clay substrate, similar to Flourite - but with some added nutrients, similar to Eco Complete.

If it's what you've got, and the price is right, use it. There's no reason it shouldn't perform well. All fracted clays do.


----------



## cxz (Dec 6, 2005)

its just slightly more expensive (~5 dollars) than regular gravel, so it can't hurt  

I'll give it a try..


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Id find it hard to resist using this stuff, just so I could say its name!


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

eds said:


> Id find it hard to resist using this stuff, just so I could say its name!


When I saw the title I thought "Oh, that sounds fancy. Let's check it out"


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

So is there a *Prodac Fondo Vivo *Pimp club in the works??:icon_mrgr :icon_mrgr


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Try and say prodac fondo vivo 5 times fast.
It can't be done!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Got to the 4th time and said "Product Fondo Vivo". Darnit!


----------



## VITARTE (Jan 28, 2005)

eds said:


> Try and say prodac fondo vivo 5 times fast.
> It can't be done!


Unless you speak spanish, then it's really easy  
Rafo


----------



## cxz (Dec 6, 2005)

prodac is italian as far as i know..

and i picked it up today.. 1,5 kgs, ~ 3 pounds.. dumped it all in my 5 gallon nano with some fine black gravel on top..

i can put up pics if anyone wants to see..


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, it's better than plain sand etc, some new ones are coming out and the4 cost of shipping ADA or SeaChem all over the world will make the local makers more competitively priced.

We have soil master here which is very cheap and similar to eco complete but 10X less the cost.

Give the product a try, sounds decent.
Did you ask on the Italian boards?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## cxz (Dec 6, 2005)

nah.. I didnt get as far as finding a italian board and asking there... maybe I should have thought


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

cxz said:


> I just wondered into a petstore today, and found this substrade called prodac fondo vivo..
> 
> have any of you guys any idea on how good it is?
> 
> ...


Babelfish translates "prodac fondo vivo" from Italian to English giving "prodac deep alive"

From Spanish to English it gives "prodac alive bottom"

Prodac is probably a word that isn't in the Babelfish dictionary.


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> Well, it's better than plain sand etc, some new ones are coming out and the4 cost of shipping ADA or SeaChem all over the world will make the local makers more competitively priced.
> 
> We have soil master here which is very cheap and similar to eco complete but 10X less the cost.
> 
> ...


How is soilmaster similar to Eco Complete? They certainly don't look similar. I want to try soil master but I keep reading people saying it's light weight and I don't want to find out that my substrate has trouble keeping my plants in place or flies around the water column whenever I get in there and create a current.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

has anyone tried this?

they have it at my lfs and it is a lot cheaper than getting flourite...

i found this tank that uses it, and it looks pretty good...

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/enlarge.php/2305


----------

